# Kurt's Killer Kanadian Bakon



## dr k (Sep 11, 2013)

I've seen a lot of fantastic threads/posts on Canadian Bacon with Pop's wet cure so this procedure may appear a little redundant.  After researching hours of threads I chose Pop's wet cure lower salt recipe:

1 Gal. water

1 Tbp. pink cure #1

1/2 C. Sea Salt

1/2 C. brown sugar

1/2 C. granulated sugar

1 Tbp. onion pwdr.

1 Tbp. garlic pwdr.

I trimmed the fat and silver skin from the boneless pork loin and cut it into thirds.  I mixed the cure ingredients in a 6 qt. oval crockpot stoneware until thoroughly dissolved.  I removed a pint so it wouldn't over flow when I put in the three pieces of loin.  It was perfect.  The liquid came to the moat on the stoneware.  I Inverted the lid since it's concave to keep the pieces submerged with no air.  Into the fridge it goes for fourteen days with the extra pint of cure to be swapped out after seven days.  No reason I guess to do a pint exchange.  I had it so I thought I would use it when checking half way through.













0909130959.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






After fourteen days of curing the pieces were thoroughly rinsed and dried with paper towels then onto a rack to form a pellicle in the fridge for two days.













0905130919.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






I just want to say I will be buying a 12" AMNTS Tube Smoker from Todd but want to get a decent order together first.  Whatever is available through SMF sponsors I will buy from first but if I can make it,  I'll try that first.  So don't laugh too hard but I made cylinder smokers out of an old heavy duty splatter screen.  I used only one filled with BBQr's Delight 100% Pecan pellets and it cold smoked for four hours with all vents fully opened.













0908131120a.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






I used my Platter setter/pizza stone for indirect cooking to disperse the smoke a little.













0908131128a.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013


















0908131128.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






After four hours of cold smoke.













0908131526.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






I filled a charcoal chimney 1/4 full to start low around 135* to 190* for the first hour and a half then 225* till IT hit 145-150*.  It took just under three hours.













0909130901.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






After













0909131151.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013


















0909131336.jpg



__ dr k
__ Sep 11, 2013






After cooling, two pieces went into a Foodsaver bag to rest in the fridge for two days and meld flavors before freezing.  Three's a crowd so the loaner was cut in half to be used for pizza that night.  We let the other half rest for a day.  It was everything I thought it would be and then some.

-Kurt


----------



## themule69 (Sep 11, 2013)

Kurt

That is some nice looking CB. It has nice color. I like your smoke generator.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2013)

Great looking CB!  Nothing wrong with making your own cold smoker - good thinking on your part!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice job on your CB!!! I'm sure it is much better than anything your going to find in the stores. If you delete the garlic and onion out of the brine, it is amazing ham for sandwiches.


----------



## dr k (Sep 12, 2013)

My girlfriend has been taking it to work for lunch every day since it's been made so I know it's not too smoky.  She's not big on heavier smoked foods.  The 1/2 C. sea salt was perfect.


----------



## bluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice Kurt, looks great!


----------



## bad santa (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice job on the CB Kurt, looking good!


----------



## japanfan (Oct 12, 2013)

I did this two weeks ago.  I cut it half because I only did a third of a loin.   It was Killer it was so good I have have put another one in a brine to do it again.  I did get the pellet smoker generator from A-maz-ing products and love it worked great for this job.


----------



## dr k (Oct 14, 2013)

Japanfan said:


> I did this two weeks ago.  I cut it half because I only did a third of a loin.   It was Killer it was so good I have have put another one in a brine to do it again.  I did get the pellet smoker generator from A-maz-ing products and love it worked great for this job.


I'm glad you like it.  It's so simple to make.  You just need time and patience.  I'm going to do belly bacon in the same wet cure just eliminating the spices and replacing the brown sugar with maple syrup.

-Kurt


----------

